

Why vanity metrics are dangerous - alrex021
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/12/why-vanity-metrics-are-dangerous.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+startup%2Flessons%2Flearned+%28Lessons+Learned%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012341>

